# Do you believe in molar-related fever?



## Toposlonoshlep (Jan 14, 2010)

I ask because I am at a complete loss with my 17 month old DS. I am sick of reading that "children do not get fevers higher than 100 while teething".

It all started last night when he developed a slight (99.3) fever. It then went up to 100.5, then 101.3. These numbers don't worry me too much, but he was shivering and uncomfortable, so I gave him some Motrin so he could sleep. He has no other symptoms, aside from whimpering and occasionally jerking in his sleep.

We are visiting my mom out of state and he hasn't even been around kids in over a week. No one else in the house is sick...
Buuuut, it seems like ALL of his molars are coming in. I felt one in the way back on the bottom break through and one on top on the opposite side. All of his gums are swollen.
Are you telling me this isn't a teething fever? Is it really too high?

He just woke up when the Motrin wore off with 100.5. He is nursing, but his latch feels kind of superficial, like it hurts him to suck. I also saw him wince a couple of times when swallowing.

Have any of your LOs been this uncomfortable with teeth?

I can't take him in anywhere but the ER since our insurance is out of state..

HELP!


----------



## MissMommyNiceNice (May 1, 2007)

DS1 ALWAYS got fevers while teething. Tylenol is better than motrin for reducing fever though, imo.

I wouldn't rush off to the ER, unless the fever hits 104...try some cool cloth baths, maybe let him have a freezy pop or frozen washcloth.

Hope he feels better!


----------



## happysmileylady (Feb 6, 2009)

Teething or not, I probably wouldn't take a little one in for a fever like that, either to the ER or the regular doc. I do think it's possible to get a fever that high from teething. I also think it's possible that it's a different illness and the fever is the only symptom being displayed too. And I think the motrin is fine to help your little one feel at least comfortable.


----------



## crunchy_mommy (Mar 29, 2009)

Yes, DS gets fevers when teething sometimes too. I don't usually take his temp so I'm not sure how high, I'm guessing in the 100-102 range. I wouldn't take DS in for a fever (unless other more severe symptoms presented or the fever got really high, 104+) but I might touch base with the doc if I'm feeling anxious about it.


----------



## Super~Single~Mama (Sep 23, 2008)

I don't know, but your poor little guy! If its bad enough, and he's uncomfy enough, you can alternate motrin and tylenol (I alternate every 3 hours since motrin can be given every 6hrs and tylenol can be given every 4). I do that for fever now b/c of ped instructions, and I did it for teething pain once when it was so bad ds was just screaming for hours on end.


----------



## Toposlonoshlep (Jan 14, 2010)

Well, once he woke up after the Motrin wore off, he was clearly miserable. He stayed up for an hour (at 5am....oh joy!) and then I gave him a little more Motrin (not sure how much I got in there since he spat it...) and he went back to sleep until 9:30. He is playing and running around, but constantly has his fingers in his mouth and is grinding his teeth. I'm praying its the teeth and we're on the right path. Hopefully the fever doesn't come back. I really appreciate everyone's stories. It makes me feel slightly less crazy. I KNOW I am not imagining that the teeth are at least 90% of the story here. The under 100 rule for teething fevers does not apply to everyone...


----------



## Mal85 (Sep 3, 2008)

My DD has always ran a fever when she's getting a new tooth. Usually hers hovers around 101.


----------



## just_lily (Feb 29, 2008)

Last week we thought one of the little guys in my day home was just teething, but it turned out to be strep throat! No wonder he was so miserable. Ear infection is another possibility.

My DD never got fevers while teething, so I don't know how common it is. I am pretty anti-doctor, but for unexplained fevers we usually go in, just to rule out anything that may be causing them pain.

Poor little dude. I hope he feels better soon.


----------



## Toposlonoshlep (Jan 14, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mal85* 
My DD has always ran a fever when she's getting a new tooth. Usually hers hovers around 101.

How long should I expect it to last? A day? A couple of nights?


----------



## 95191 (Nov 8, 2007)

mine never ran fevers- I feel even slight means some infection going on

I have yet to read that having a fever is medically related to teething.


----------



## Toposlonoshlep (Jan 14, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *serenbat* 
mine never ran fevers- I feel even slight means some infection going on

I have yet to read that having a fever is medically related to teething.

I have yet to read that fever over 100 is related to teething, yet so many mothers I know claim their kids ran 'em.


----------



## crunchy_mommy (Mar 29, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Toposlonoshlep* 
How long should I expect it to last? A day? A couple of nights?

I know DS's usually last a day or two, on & off, if I'm remembering correctly (it's kind of a blur already and the most recent tooth only came in a month ago!







)


----------



## luckymamaoftwo (May 25, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *serenbat* 
mine never ran fevers- I feel even slight means some infection going on

I have yet to read that having a fever is medically related to teething.

I have yet to read it or be told this by a doctor, BUT, my DD has always been "warm" when getting a new tooth. Until her 2-year molars came through..then she was HOT. Each time a molar was working through, she came down with a fever of close to 102 in the middle of the night and for about a day.

So yes, absolutely, I believe that teething can cause a fever. It must be different for every child though.


----------



## Toposlonoshlep (Jan 14, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *luckymamaoftwo* 
I have yet to read it or be told this by a doctor, BUT, my DD has always been "warm" when getting a new tooth. Until her 2-year molars came through..then she was HOT. Each time a molar was working through, she came down with a fever of close to 102 in the middle of the night and for about a day.

So yes, absolutely, I believe that teething can cause a fever. It must be different for every child though.

Thank you! This is akin to things I hear every once in a while from mamas. I felt around in his mouth and his whole mouth is erupting in molars. Still no other symptoms whatsoever. 2 are breaking through the skin. He is still around 101 every time the Motrin wears off. I really DO hate giving him the stuff, but he is so miserable without it....


----------



## Maine Mama Doula (Sep 6, 2007)

I think that teething can cause fevers and the 100.5 is just a cautionary number. I might be concerned if it lasted more than a few days. I think Tylenol is great for fevers and I also used a lot of natural popsicles to help with the teething. Children often have unexplained fevers and mostly I think it's just their developing immune system. If the Tylenol doesn't help or if lasts for more than a few days, then I would be concerned with a normally healthy child (one of my children has one kidney and another is still recovering from a heart abnormality and resulting surgery so with these two I tend to err on the side of caution and make an appointment sooner rather than later).


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber (Oct 16, 2007)

Dr. Sears says teething can cause fevers

My Ped says teething can cause fevers

And my kid always got fevers while teething.

I gave ibproufen because it lasts longer and helps with inflamation.


----------



## azdesertrn (Apr 2, 2003)

DD had fevers with teething. A fever with no other symptoms. I guess it could have been a coincidence, but I now believe in fevers with teething.


----------



## MissMommyNiceNice (May 1, 2007)

I just wanted to add, that usually for teething pain (and I know for pain - it took DS1 over a year to cut his 2 year molars!) I gave ibouprofen. In the chance he was running a fever, which happened often with the front teeth, though, I prefered tylenol.

Hope he's feeling better!


----------



## Curlyfry7 (Jun 20, 2007)

My DS didn't seem to run any fever when teething, but my DD sure did with her 1 year molars. Just before her 1st b-day she ran a fever for 3-4 days, acted like her mouth hurt, EXTREMELY clingy, then a few days later her top ones came through. 5 weeks later, same exact thing then a couple days later her bottoms came through. I am not looking forward to the 2 year molars.

A fever can indicate infection OR inflammation. I've always had better luck in my kids with ibuprofen for fevers, but for each of these times I alternated it with tylenol. It was miserable-DD is a very clingy kid anyhow, and the second time I was 12 hours from home at my grandfather's funeral with DS (3) and DD (1) and DH wasn't there.

good luck OP and hope it passes quickly!


----------



## Toposlonoshlep (Jan 14, 2010)

Well, the verdict is teeth. The fever broke overnight and he woke up with 2 molars and no fever. Thank you, mamas, for being there for me!


----------



## gagin37 (May 25, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Toposlonoshlep* 
Well, the verdict is teeth. The fever broke overnight and he woke up with 2 molars and no fever. Thank you, mamas, for being there for me!









glad those teeth popped! ds has been feverish and miserable with nearly every tooth so far. dreading two year molars.


----------



## Toposlonoshlep (Jan 14, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gagin37* 
glad those teeth popped! ds has been feverish and miserable with nearly every tooth so far. dreading two year molars.

Oh, tell me about it! Now that I've had a taste of this, 2 year molars will likely be the horror movie of the year for us. Uggh.


----------

